# Oven alternatives



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

You perhaps know I always bake bread, cookies and pizza's and all myself. Now, this is the situation: In the kitchen the inbuild oven doesn't work. I bought a small oven but it is way to small for my baking!

I am not sure how long I can stay here, so I don't want to spend money on a new inbuild oven (not sure if that is the right expression). Anyone knows about a good alternative which i can move if necessairy on my own if I need to leave this house again? I have been thinking about a mud oven in the garden, but in a time of moving that is not really something I want to take apart again.

Any thoughts will be very welcome!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Would something like this be available and work for you?

Hamilton Beach Large Capacity Counter Top Oven - Walmart.com


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Terri in WV said:


> Would something like this be available and work for you?
> 
> Hamilton Beach Large Capacity Counter Top Oven - Walmart.com


wow we don't have that big, ovens that it! and the price! that would be a good deal, but as far as I know they aren't for sale here


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

Come to America!!!


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

zong said:


> Come to America!!!


thank you very much Sir, but after my last ordeal I think i pass


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

You do know there's like 300 million *different* people here, right? Not the same one 300 million times.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

ROFCO - Broodbakovens Bakovens Ovens
I really would like one of these: they are with stones esp for bread and pizza, only downside they are 1000 euros :/


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

If you were to find a place that sells repair parts for stoves, they might be able to tell you the name of a reasonably priced repair person. It's possible that you have a fuse blown, an element burned up, bad thermostat. Is it gas or electric? what does it do and not do? Stoves are generally really easy to fix.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I agree, w/Zong. Have replaced oven elements or burners many times. You probably could do that yourself.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

That is the interesting thing here in the netherlands: spare parts aren't widly available and repair persons charge so much for their services (do not say anything here Fowler!) it is more economical to buy a new stove. 
They also will not help you with telling what and were you can get the spare parts...
I live in a strange country...
10 things you probably didn&#8217;t know about the Dutch and the Netherlands :: Daily Candor
Little known facts about The Netherlands


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Is it possible to find an old used stove like yours for parts?


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Sandra Spiess said:


> Is it possible to find an old used stove like yours for parts?


that is quite good idea Sandra, never thougth about that!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

..or just a used stove that is like yours, or would fit in the same space that maybe someone is replaceing for asthetic purposes and not because it doesn't work. I'd ask around for people that are maybe rennovating and replacing appliances simply because they are older and they want new ones. You may luck out and find one that can be easily switched out.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm interested in your idea for a mud oven--evn tho you might not do it

do they have dutch ovens there ? (haha!)

maybe you could build something with bricks and scrap sheet metal? wood fired ovens are the big thing over here, there's a big clay wood fired oven on a trailer at the farmer's market, coolest thing ever, and gorgeous pizzas


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

How about a cast iron Dutch Oven? It's quite portable and very versatile for every type of cooking imaginable, including baking. Google "Dutch Oven recipes" and "how to bake (---whatever you want---) in a Dutch Oven". Go and be amazed.

This is one pot I would not want to be without! I have cooked many good meals with it indoors and outdoors. I love it, and it loves me back.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

If a two rack U.K. wall current model isn't available to you, what about a two rack Hamilton Beach 110v counter top conventional/convection/rotisserie run through a high wattage voltage converter?

Would it be economical for you to order and ship in that sort of setup?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

lately I have been looking up small repair jobs on youtube. I like them because they show the person doing the work. 

First, of course, I google "Troubleshoot whatever". This can be frustrting as most of the responses are just trying to sell you things.


----------



## Vera (Aug 22, 2003)

Groene Pionier said:


> You perhaps know I always bake bread, cookies and pizza's and all myself. Now, this is the situation: In the kitchen the inbuild oven doesn't work. I bought a small oven but it is way to small for my baking!
> 
> I am not sure how long I can stay here, so I don't want to spend money on a new inbuild oven (not sure if that is the right expression). Anyone knows about a good alternative which i can move if necessairy on my own if I need to leave this house again? I have been thinking about a mud oven in the garden, but in a time of moving that is not really something I want to take apart again.
> 
> Any thoughts will be very welcome!


Way back when, I bought a Severin Minikitchen with two burners over an oven. It worked like a charm and the oven was big enough for a (German) cake or a grilled chicken. I still have it today, but it hasn't been used in about 21 years - it doesn't like American current. Of course I can't throw it away even if I'll never use it again, because it's still a perfectly good machine, right?

Anyway, I did a search and couldn't find one just like it, but here's something that might work as well: Tisch-Backofen, TO 2036, 230V/1500W, SEVERIN | Rakuten.de.
There are several similar ones on that website to give you an idea of what you can order online and have shipped to your house all convenient-like 

If you need help translating the German stuff, let me know.


----------



## Vera (Aug 22, 2003)

Here's a bigger one (42 l)
http://www.amazon.de/Tristar-OV-1422-Backofen-Liter-Kochplatten/dp/B005D75HJE/ref=pd_sxp_grid_pt_0_0


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

ya'll live in a big country, with big houses and dito gardens... I live in a small country with small houses and small gardens. I guess that is why mud oven arent that big

But perhaps I just do it, when I have to leave I'll see what I do...

normal Dutch ppl dont have Dutch ovens, I have 3 



wyld thang said:


> I'm interested in your idea for a mud oven--evn tho you might not do it
> 
> do they have dutch ovens there ? (haha!)
> 
> maybe you could build something with bricks and scrap sheet metal? wood fired ovens are the big thing over here, there's a big clay wood fired oven on a trailer at the farmer's market, coolest thing ever, and gorgeous pizzas


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Terri said:


> lately I have been looking up small repair jobs on youtube. I like them because they show the person doing the work.
> 
> First, of course, I google "Troubleshoot whatever". This can be frustrting as most of the responses are just trying to sell you things.


Thanks, that is a good idea as well! I do collect the older versions of the Readers Digest books, I recently bought a repair handbook, i should have looking in that but didnt yet:/


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Shrek said:


> If a two rack U.K. wall current model isn't available to you, what about a two rack Hamilton Beach 110v counter top conventional/convection/rotisserie run through a high wattage voltage converter?
> 
> Would it be economical for you to order and ship in that sort of setup?


In general it isnt very much economical to buy from the States. I bought a pressure canner for 80 usd, paid 70 usd for the freight/postage and another 40 or 50 import tax... But i will keep it mind, I 'll try Germany first...


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Vera said:


> Here's a bigger one (42 l)
> http://www.amazon.de/Tristar-OV-1422-Backofen-Liter-Kochplatten/dp/B005D75HJE/ref=pd_sxp_grid_pt_0_0


Thanks Vera, I never thought of looking for it in Germany. I buy a lot of things in Germany, like my grain mill. It is most of the time a good deal because I don't pay taxes. 
I am surely going to look for it!
perhaps even a bit more professional one, they cost a lot of money even second hand here... who knows I can find a better deal in Germany!


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

CajunSunshine said:


> How about a cast iron Dutch Oven? It's quite portable and very versatile for every type of cooking imaginable, including baking. Google "Dutch Oven recipes" and "how to bake (---whatever you want---) in a Dutch Oven". Go and be amazed.
> 
> This is one pot I would not want to be without! I have cooked many good meals with it indoors and outdoors. I love it, and it loves me back.


Uh oh... Now that I have read this whole thread I wondered if my post could have come off as sounding (unintentionally!) a bit off-putting? Especially now that I am learning you are from the Netherlands! Dutch oven, indeed! (insert red smiley face here). And add to that, the fact that I just recently discovered the art of actually baking bread in a Dutch Oven...and it just amazed me how well it works. Now that I took the time to read this thread, I can see how you would already know all that and then some, lol!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

I know it's possible to bake bread in a toaster oven. I guess you'd need to measure the biggest thing you normally bake and be sure that you get a toaster oven that the bread would fit in.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

CajunSunshine said:


> Uh oh... Now that I have read this whole thread I wondered if my post could have come off as sounding (unintentionally!) a bit off-putting? Especially now that I am learning you are from the Netherlands! Dutch oven, indeed! (insert red smiley face here). And add to that, the fact that I just recently discovered the art of actually baking bread in a Dutch Oven...and it just amazed me how well it works. Now that I took the time to read this thread, I can see how you would already know all that and then some, lol!


actually, that is a VERY good idea, I have 3 Dutch ovens which I normally use on camping trips.. I have never even thought of using them here. why I really don't know. I recently moved and Ihave put a lot of things in storage, like my dehydrators, pressure canner and those dutch ovens. 
So when I am more settled in, I will get those things back and surely will try the dutch ovens in the garden!


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

zong said:


> I know it's possible to bake bread in a toaster oven. I guess you'd need to measure the biggest thing you normally bake and be sure that you get a toaster oven that the bread would fit in.


I think that is the type of oven I use now. Sometimes it is diffiucult for me to know or find the correct English words. I understand it when I read it, but it ddidn't come to my mind when I wrote the OP.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

I bake a lot of bread in our pellet bbq. Works great.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

you need a stove tec rocket stove and a fold down coleman oven to sit on top of it.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]Un0Wc3M057M&feature=plcp[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]plLFMXRSg-g&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

Nesco 4818-14 Classic Roaster Oven,18-Quart,Porcelain Cookwell,Ivory: Amazon.com: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

tlrnnp67 said:


> Nesco 4818-14 Classic Roaster Oven,18-Quart,Porcelain Cookwell,Ivory: Amazon.com: Kitchen & Dining


I have never seen anything like this! thanks


----------

